# Microlaser Peel with pix



## Pascal (Dec 2, 2008)

Hello ladies, Well if you didn't know I will inform you about my procedure. I had a MICROLASER PEEL done to my face this past Saturday November 29, 2008. My reason for having this procedure is because I have acne scars, large pores, build up of dead skin, acne, hyperpigmentation and small craters on the surface. I had to do something about it, I have had a lot of stress this past year, and I stopped eating healthy as well and all of this has taken a toll on my face. I have low self esteem because my face is scarred and doesn't glow. I use great skin care and I am very clean but that does not stop acne and scarring from going away... so I hope this will help me feel better about myself and will also be a guide to help anyone curious about this procedure.

I had a 40 MICRON MICROLASER PEEL. What that means is that I pretty much had 40 MICRODERMABRASIONS in 1 treatment at 1 time!!! Sound painful? Well it is!!! 

First they put numbing crème on your face for an hour, then after one hour of numbing they clean your face, after that they put something else on you face and they cover your eyes so you can’t see… then the nurse passes a laser over your skin, this feels warm in the beginning and then it gets hot and it starts to burn and hurt… after the nurse passes the laser over your face and burns layers of skin off then the doctor has this vacuum like machine that sucks up the smell of burned skin and it also blows out cold air to help your skin cool down. This is a painful thing to go through for 15- 20 minutes!!! I’m not being a baby about it; I’m just being honest… so pretty much a hot feeling on your face then a cold on right after so I shivered and shook towards the end. I was a little shaken and traumatized, my face burned… the nurse and the doctor put cold clothes on your face to help cool you down from burning up… they doctor and nurse were as gentle as possible and they were so kind to me… so I know it is not their fault, this is just a very uncomfortable procedure. 

My face had these areas done with this many microns:
Forehead: 20 Microns
Nose     : 30 Microns (because of large pores)
Cheeks    : 40 Microns (because this is the area most congested and scarred, large pores, scarring, acne, and small holes/craters on the surface) 
Chin and lip area: 20 Microns 

The most painful part of my face was my cheeks, the nurse passed over each side of my cheeks 4 times, so you can just imagine how hot my cheeks got… 
After the procedure you have to use AQUAFOR for 2 days. And you have to wash you face with ice cold water and a teaspoon of white vinegar many times a day to help with infection… It smells nasty but it really helps so you don’t swell up and have an infection. SO I did everything the doctor instructed me to do. 
This procedure takes a full 10 days to see the full result. So no make up for about two weeks, and that’s okay with me. 
By day 3 you start to peel off dead skin and this may take a week to completely peel off, so the dead skin looks grey and the new skin is pink and glowing… well I have a week to go so Ill keep you updated …

Thanks for reading

Before MLP
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6.../BeforeMLP.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...PLeftCheek.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...Rightcheek.jpg

Day 1 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6.../Day1ofMLP.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...PLeftcheek.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...cheekagain.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...Rightcheek.jpg

Day 2
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6.../Day2ofMLP.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...PLeftcheek.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...Rightcheek.jpg

Day 3
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6.../Day3ofMLP.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...PLeftcheek.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...Rightcheek.jpg

Day 4 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6.../Day4ofMLP.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...PLeftcheek.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...Rightcheek.jpg

UPDATE 

Day 5 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6.../Day5ofMLP.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...PLeftcheek.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...Rightcheek.jpg

Day 6 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6.../Day6ofMLP.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...PLeftcheek.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...Rightcheek.jpg

so now by day 6 I have peeled a lot but there is still more skin to peel and fall off. My skin is a little pink and it glows now, but I still have another week or so to go !!!


UPDATE

Day 7 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6.../Day7ofMLP.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...Rightcheek.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...PLeftcheek.jpg

Day 10 (Please excuse the pimple on my chin....)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...Day10ofMLP.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...Rightcheek.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...PLeftcheek.jpg

Day 10 I was done peeling and still a little red ...

I'll keep you updated to see how it looks two weeks after the Peel..

Thanks for reading !!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 2, 2008)

Please keep us posted...These type procedures always scare me...so It's good to see just how it works and the actual day to day progression.


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 2, 2008)

Good luck with this, and thank you for sharing!  I look forward to your updates.


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 2, 2008)

Please keep us updated.. you are brave!!  It sounds like a scary procedure!!


----------



## 2nigurl (Dec 2, 2008)

oh im so curious with the end result.pls keep us updated....


----------



## makeba (Dec 2, 2008)

oh you are sooo brave to be soo open with your procedures!!! your a true soldier. and your beautiful!!! i want to get this done to rid myself of this awful hyperpigmentation


----------



## jdechant (Dec 2, 2008)

Oh...girl, this looks like it would be some painful!! But everyday there is a big improvement on your skin!! Keep us posted!!


----------



## LoveMU (Dec 3, 2008)

Good luck with everything!  I hope it turns out good!  It's looking good so far but I didn't think you needed it in the first place!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Dec 3, 2008)

WoW! Thanks for sharing. At my doctor's office they constantly play a video showing this same procedure, and most of the end results are amazing!





Best Wishes for your Recovery!
My skin is similar to yours, so I can't wait to see your progress.


----------



## rachybloom (Dec 3, 2008)

you are truly awesome for posting your daily results. I can't wait to see the finished product, your skin will look awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 good luck with your recovery hun!


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks for posting, this is really interesting. Do you mind sharing how much you payed? 
I´m so curious to see the end result. Happy healing in the mean time, I bet your skin will look fantastic (it didn´t look bad in the first place, but I know a lot of us are very critical about our skin, myself included lol)


----------



## blondemafia76 (Dec 3, 2008)

this is so cool, I had this done a few years after an accident I had in the AF left me with some scarring and such...
I wish I had taken photos. 
Best thing I could have done for my face.
I think you will be pleased, and THANKYOU for posting the pics, They are soo great!


----------



## Pascal (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Austrian_Babe* 

 
_Thanks for posting, this is really interesting. Do you mind sharing how much you payed? 
I´m so curious to see the end result. Happy healing in the mean time, I bet your skin will look fantastic (it didn´t look bad in the first place, but I know a lot of us are very critical about our skin, myself included lol)_

 
No I don't mind sharing at all !!! well for a 20-35 Microlaser Peel the cost is originally $700.00 per treatment, however they were having a special for the month of November where your fist peel is 50% off !!! So I paid $350.00, but it was charged to my AMERICAN EXPRESS, yeah right who has $350.00 cash these days ??? oh well since it's a low interest card I will pay the darn thing off slowly. I also charged my nose job on credit and December 2008 is my last month paying for it then I'm done... I guess it's a good thing when the credit card has no interest, thats the card I used for my surgery in the first place, it's better then a loan with high interest !!!

I know we can be our own worst critic, however my skin really did need help, cause how much longer can I cover my bumpy skin with make up ? It just looked like layer and layers and layers of dead skin and makeup to cover it up. I just hope that this will make me feel better about myself, so that way I can start working out again and I also want to grow out my hair super long. I realized that the reason I break out is because of the length of my hair, it sits right on my cheeks and hugs my face, if I just keep tying my hair back for months and keep dying my hair black it will grow out fast !! then I will let my hair down and it wont really be hugging my face and breaking me out... Sound like new years resolutions !!!


----------



## ka-ron (Dec 4, 2008)

This is so interesting... I'm really curious how your skin will look after the 2 weeks
it sounds very scary though.. burning your skin with a laser! wow..
good luck with your recovery!


----------



## Pascal (Dec 5, 2008)

***update ***


----------



## blindpassion (Dec 5, 2008)

looking great! wow!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Dec 5, 2008)

thanks for sharing!
you're very brave for doing that. it sounded VERY painful but i'm seeing results so it seems worth it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



so, yeah, like everyone else said.... KEEP US UPDATED


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Dec 5, 2008)

the progess is visible! Btw, do you think little pockmarks from acne (from your before pic I can tell mine are about the same as yours, rather tiny but still there) will look better when the skin has fully healed?
I am trying to figure out what to do about mine since they don´t seem to get better with the TCA peel I´m using (12,5%)


----------



## Pascal (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Austrian_Babe* 

 
_the progess is visible! Btw, do you think little pockmarks from acne (from your before pic I can tell mine are about the same as yours, rather tiny but still there) will look better when the skin has fully healed?
I am trying to figure out what to do about mine since they don´t seem to get better with the TCA peel I´m using (12,5%)_

 
Hey girl, well we'll have to wait and see for the next week Ill keep you all posted .... What I really can say about this was it is worth the pain and my face is really white and new .... But I'm still healing ..


----------



## aimerbijoux (Dec 9, 2008)

Crapppp that sounds horribly painful! I think your skin looked pretty great before. My skin is seriously literally covered with acne scars and some breakout as well so i've been considering this procedure, but i'm a baby when it comes to pain and I don't know how i'd deal. but I do see improvement in your pictures! i'd love to get this done, its just costly and painful ahhh


----------



## Pascal (Dec 11, 2008)

*update*


----------



## NatalieMT (Dec 13, 2008)

Great results, thanks for the updates and photos! There is definitely a vast visible improvement from the before photos to the end. Bet you will be getting a lot of compliments on your skin now. The cheek areas look especially good!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jan 14, 2009)

Wow your skin looks great!


----------

